# Need some painting/ re-painitng



## roger carv (Dec 7, 2004)

I got a 15inch perch and a 15incg crappier... The mount itself to me looks great but the paint job on these SKIN mounts suck... The perch looks perfect 2/3 way up but then for some reason he put a green for the back and gills... Not a dark green, looks bright... what do folks charge for a re-paint?? The crappie paint looks goofy too. Would like them both re-painted


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Pictures would help a lot.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

3/4 of the price of a fish is for the paint job and thats on a fresh untouched skin. So don't be to surprised if you get quoted a price for more than what you paid for the fish to start with..and if it was a hack job, a lot more.


----------

